# CCMT tool holders



## Dan Coleman (May 15, 2019)

I would like to use the unused cutting edges of my CCMT09308MF or CCMT3252MF carbide inserts.  I've seen these holders online in sets (that I don't need).  First, I need the correct nomenclature for the holder, particularly the neutral and the right hand.  Second, if I had a drawing the votech students could probably write a program and mill out enough to supply the whole shop and me a couple also.
Thanks in advance for any info.
Dan Coleman


----------



## darkzero (May 15, 2019)

SCKC R/L
SCBC R/L
SCRC R/L
SCYCN

I don't use any of the above but I do have a face mill that uses the 100° corners. Dorian calls it the Recycle Cutter.


----------



## bill70j (May 16, 2019)

Dan Coleman said:


> I would like to use the unused cutting edges of my CCMT09308MF or CCMT3252MF carbide inserts.  I've seen these holders online in sets (that I don't need).  First, I need the correct nomenclature for the holder, particularly the neutral and the right hand.  Second, if I had a drawing the votech students could probably write a program and mill out enough to supply the whole shop and me a couple also.
> Thanks in advance for any info.
> Dan Coleman


Dan:

FWIW, here are the holders I use on the lathes:

SCBCR1212H09 and SCBCR1616H09.  Both will accommodate the CCMT inserts you list -- the smaller 12mm for an AXA and the larger 16mm for a BXA. Here is the one I bought for the BXA.  Here is a smaller one for the AXA, including dimensions.  I have also seen the left hand tool for sale individually, but not a neutral.

HTH,  Bill


----------



## mksj (May 16, 2019)

Per above, have only seen right and left tooling, although easy enough to design a neutral that would work well to camfer edges. Can't see making these when they can be purchased inexpensively. Interestingly on my boring head one type of CCMT boring bar is similar to the SCBC below and used for breaking an edge.


----------



## darkzero (May 16, 2019)

bill70j said:


> I have also seen the left hand tool for sale individually, *but not a neutral*.



The SCYCN that I listed is neutral.

A great CCMT holder is like the one Stefan Gotteswinter made. He angled the insert to be able to do 45° chamfers as well as facing & turning. No one makes this tool with that angle & I really like the idea. If I didn't already have a holder that does the same I would make one too. I have a holder that uses SCMT/SCGT inserts so it naturally does 45° chamfers but is also oriented for facing & turning. One of my favorite tools that I use quite often.


----------

